
Most Published Research Findings Are False (2005) - colinprince
https://journals.plos.org/plosmedicine/article?id=10.1371/journal.pmed.0020124
======
commonturtle
I read this a few years ago. It such an important topic. Billions of dollars
have been spent doing research in fields like nutrition and psychology with
very little ROI.

